# Test Drive Unlimited 1 lässt sich bei Win8 nicht installieren.



## tankster (19. Dezember 2013)

*Test Drive Unlimited 1 lässt sich bei Win8 nicht installieren.*

Problem steht in der Überschrift, es läuft wie folgt ab: Ich starte z.B. die Autorun Datei, warte eine Weile, nichts regt sich. Wenn ich im Taskmanager nach Prozessen von TDU suche, finde ich einige Installer Prozesse. Ich schließe diese und dann springt ein Fenster auf, wo ich die Installation beginnen kann. Nachdem ich das Verzeichnis gewählt habe und fortfahre, bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung dass der Installationsassistent nicht richtig installiert wurde. Auf der DVD ist solch einer enthalten, lässt sich aber auch nicht installieren und bricht mit der Meldung ab, es wäre nicht genug Speicher vorhanden, um einen Befehl auszuführen. Ich habe auch oft den Tip gelesen, das ich die "Setup.exe" im Kompatibilitätsmodus (Win XP Service Pack 2) starten soll, bringt aber nichts.

Ich wäre über jegliche Hilfe glücklich, da ich TDU 1 nach langer Zeit gerne mal wieder spielen würde. Danke im voraus, euer tankster.


----------



## TempestX1 (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Test Drive Unlimited 1 lässt sich bei Win8 nicht installieren.*

Hast du mal probiert den installer als Administrator auszuführen (via Rechtsklick)?


----------



## tankster (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Test Drive Unlimited 1 lässt sich bei Win8 nicht installieren.*

Das wird eigentlich immer als Admin gestartet.

Edit:
Und bringt auch leider nichts.


----------



## Shona (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Test Drive Unlimited 1 lässt sich bei Win8 nicht installieren.*

hm habe teilweise Threads von 2008 mit dem selben Problem gefunden und da gab es noch kein Windows 8. Leider aber keine Lösungen dazu.
Du weisst aber hoffentlich das man es nur noch offline spielen kann, da die Server letztes Jahr abgeschaltet wurden.


----------



## tankster (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Test Drive Unlimited 1 lässt sich bei Win8 nicht installieren.*

Ja, dem bin ich mir bewusst.


----------

